# Butane torch lighter



## kardar2 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello All,
I know we have some young folks on here on the forum and might not know this. I love to smoke cigars and a nice adult drink LOL. I use a butane torch lighter to light my cigar. But for you people that use butane torch lighter be careful as what fuel to use in it. If you shop walmart for a cheap fuel. Your lighter will not last long. There is different grades of fuel just like for your car. The best place to find a good quality fuel is a cigar shop. Or onine. There is lots of info out there on the net. But I will leave a link for you any how. Have a great day folks. Karl.

http://www.thetobaccoshop.com/Lighters/ButaneLighterRepairs.htm


----------



## Deek550 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello,

I recall coming across a nice torch lighter that uses disposable lighters. I thought this would be great for Paracord projects, but I have since been unable to find where I saw it. Does that style of a lighter ring a bell to you?


----------



## kardar2 (Jul 7, 2014)

"That uses disposable lighter " fuel ? No I have not. But if you spend a lot $$ on a nice lighter buy good fuel.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I use the butane in a yellow can with a red top. I use it in my flexible Benzomatic BBQ lighter.


----------



## kardar2 (Jul 7, 2014)

I just bought a new can. This is good it is tripled refined.


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

The torch that uses disposable lighters for fuel is the Soto Pocket Torch. Here is a video review I did of the lighter:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM8elUks7HY[/ame]


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

This is the torch I use for paracord... it is a Eagle Torch and I got it at the gas station by my house. It works really well for a 10 torch and the best part is it is refillable. .....


----------



## Baddestracer (Jun 22, 2015)

*****it is a 10 dollar torch


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

That's a nice looking torch.


----------



## Ready_Cords (Jun 2, 2015)

I was searching through old threads a few weeks ago after my Zippo stick lighter started acting up. Can't remember who, but someone here recommended the Ronson Jetlite that's $5 at Walgreen's, Wally World, etc. I grabbed one and it really does work well. Plus, for the price, I can buy two. Someday, when it quits working, I've got a backup.


----------



## Ready_Cords (Jun 2, 2015)

kardar2 said:


> Hello All,
> I know we have some young folks on here on the forum and might not know this. I love to smoke cigars and a nice adult drink LOL. I use a butane torch lighter to light my cigar. But for you people that use butane torch lighter be careful as what fuel to use in it. If you shop walmart for a cheap fuel. Your lighter will not last long. There is different grades of fuel just like for your car. The best place to find a good quality fuel is a cigar shop. Or onine. There is lots of info out there on the net. But I will leave a link for you any how. Have a great day folks. Karl.
> 
> http://www.thetobaccoshop.com/Lighters/ButaneLighterRepairs.htm



I've seen that link before, and it's really good info. Didn't know all that 'til I read it.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Ready_Cords said:


> I was searching through old threads a few weeks ago after my Zippo stick lighter started acting up. Can't remember who, but someone here recommended the Ronson Jetlite that's $5 at Walgreen's, Wally World, etc. I grabbed one and it really does work well. Plus, for the price, I can buy two. Someday, when it quits working, I've got a backup.


I talked about how well those lighters work also.


----------

